# SU Printing to scale



## mpooley (30 Oct 2006)

Hi
I am new to this forum and to sketchup so not very experienced in it.
I love the program and keep finding new things about it!
At the moment i want to print a scale elevation for my new workshop for planning permission.
scale 1:50 - workshop 17mtrs x 5mtrs x 4.1mtrs to ridge.
Have only got A4 printer so while the end elevation prints nicely on 1 page the side elevation insists on printing on 4 Pages!
I can see that the width is too much for 1 page in landscape but it could easily fit on 2 pages if it didnt insist on printing the plan in the centre of 4!
my Question: can i somehow alter this?
and why dont the pages quite line up exactly after printing?
Thanks for listening  
Mike


----------



## Nick W (30 Oct 2006)

Try checking the 'Use model extents' checkbox to stop it printing extraneous areas covered by your current window, but not the model. That should get it onto the minimum number of pages.

The prints won't quite match at the edges as SU leaves a border where it assumes (usually correctly) that the printer will not go right the the edges/ends of the page. All you need to do is overlap the pages to get the correct result.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (30 Oct 2006)

Mike, I'm not positive but I'm not certain you have that you have any control over print scale in Google SketchUp. In SUPro5 you can set a print to scale. Take look at Print Preview and tell me what setting options come up before you see the preview of the image.

Welcome to the forum, too.


----------



## mpooley (30 Oct 2006)

Thanks 
Dave i have got pro 5 - just so i could print to scale!
But Used "Print extents" solved my problem Thanks!

Mike


----------



## garywayne (30 Oct 2006)

I've got GSU, and have been able to print to scale.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (30 Oct 2006)

Mike, glad you got it worked out. 

Gary, thanks for the info. I have GSU on my iMac and looked quickly this morning before leaving for work. I couldn't see any settings for doing that but perhaps I didn't look in the right place.


----------



## garywayne (30 Oct 2006)

Dave.

I can't remember what I did. I shall go and have a look and see if I can figure it out again.


----------



## Nick W (30 Oct 2006)

Don't forget you have to be in one of the orthogonal views with perspective turned off to get the print-to-scale options.


----------



## garywayne (1 Nov 2006)

Sorry chaps.

I tried to figure out what I had done. I thought it had something to do with the perspective in the camera menu, but I think it was just a fluke. It just so happens that I had my drawing zoomed in just right. But I am sure that I printed out a plan, which was not to scale, then by unchecking the perspective under camera and as Nick says make sure that you are in either top view or some other, (it has something to do with right angles) then printing, the plan came out to scale.

I am sorry folks. If I do figure it out I will post a thread.


----------

